# Got my Buckeye!!



## wombat (Apr 13, 2014)

Finally got my buckeye burl in. It was such a unique color I couldn't decide which timber to use as a frame, so asked the wife, figuring she must have good taste if she married me! We ended up going for the Jarrah as it has a bit of black in it as well. To say I'm pleased with it is a bit of an understatement hope you like it too.



the 'Joey' in my  split-frame of jarrah (no weak cross grain ) with buckeye burl tips and palm swell on an ash spacer. Leather butt cap and brass lanyard finish it off.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 13, 2014)

That turned out awesome !!! Very unique !


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 13, 2014)

Would look great on a light colored wood with a dark spacer as well. If you do more. Looks great!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2014)

That is flat out cool


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 13, 2014)

Walter - That looks great. I never would have thought of that color combination but it works. Now she's going to tell you to listen to her more often

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Very nice my friend, wish I had the skill to do something like that!


----------



## wombat (Apr 13, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Would look great on a light colored wood with a dark spacer as well. If you do more. Looks great!



Hahah is that an order for one in Tasmanian oak?? :)


----------

